# anybody heard of these?



## mel61 (May 30, 2009)

Just checking on a few breeders I'm thinking about. Anybody heard of Riverhill Havanese, Brehon Havanese or gingerbread? In the Minn area.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, sorry I can't help you, but I noticed your post way back and thought I'd bump it up for attention. Hopefully, someone can help you out.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome:

I am no help either, but hope someone knows these breeders.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't Gingerbread Havanese Nona Deitrich? Yes, here's their link: http://gingerbred.com/ I know many Cdn. breeders have Gingerbread's dogs in their line. Sonrisas Havanese uses thier males a few times and vice versa.

I don't know them personally, neither of the breeders you mentioned.

What you need to look out for are whether the breeders are health testing and can prove the results by having them posted at www.offa.org You'll want to know how they pups are socialized, at what age can you get them, what type of contract/guarantee you are getting ...... there are a few threads in this part of the forum that can help you.


----------

